# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Gestattet mir bitte eine Frage !

## znieha

Handelt es sich hier um ein 

Prostata - Diskussionsforum

oder um einen exclusiven Club, wo das Abitur Pflicht ist ?

Ein frohes , gesegnetes Weihnachtfest und ein gutes Jahr 2009

wünscht znieha

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Znieha,

manchmal habe ich auch den Eindruck, dass unsere Diskussionen zu sehr ins "wissenschaftliche" und manchmal auch ins "Pseudo-wissenschaftliche" abgleiten.

Gruß
V.
Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,
solange das nicht in den gesetzten Themen statt findet, sondern in der Plauderecke, sehe ich da keine Probleme. - Der Eine braucht einfache Kost, der Andere Gehirnjogging! Jedem kann man es sowieso nicht recht machen.

Viele Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Harro

*Auch ohne Abitur

*Hallo, Znieha, zumindest Du hast doch Abitur. Ansonsten genügt hier gesunder  Menschenverstand, Hilfsbereitschaft und eifriges Dazulernen durch emsiges Mitlesen. Wenn Du nicht mehr folgen kannst, solltest Du den Thread wechseln, um weniger anspruchsvollen Darstellungen Deine Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken. Immerhin weißt  Du doch schon, dass es eine Plauderecke gibt und da gehört Deine provokative Frage auch hin. Nichtsdestotrotz, auch Dir wünschen alle mit und ohne Abitur ein frohes und gesegnetes Fest und einen womöglich feuchten Rutsch.

*"Das Streben nach Vollkommenheit macht manchen Menschen unerträglich"
*(Pearl S. Buck)

P.S.: Gilt ausdrücklich nicht für anwesende Forumsbenutzer und auch nicht für den Abiturienten.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> ... wo das Abitur Pflicht ist ?


Lieber Heinz,

auch Abitur (oder sogar Studium) hilft nicht, wenn es hier um spezifische Themen geht. Daher kapiere auch ich - wie schon mehrfach geschrieben - des öfteren wenig bis nix.

Dennoch: Wir müssen denen dankbar sein, die viel von unserer Krankheit und dem ganzen Drumherum (von Zellstoffwechsel-Details über Diagnostik und Therapien bis hin zur Ernährung) verstehen und das dann hier einbringen. 

Manche Sachverhalte sind halt verdammt kompliziert. Soll man deshalb hier nicht über sie schreiben?? Das kann doch nicht die Lösung sein, denn dann ginge dem Forum sehr viel Know-how verloren, und das kann niemand wollen. Das inhaltliche Niveau des Forums darf sich nicht danach richten, dass möglichst alle jeden Beitrag auf Anhieb verstehen. So sehe ich das zumindest...

Mein Rat: Das lesen, was einen interessiert. Wenn's zu kompliziert ist, mal ein bisschen googlen oder bei Wikipedia nachschauen. Wenn das nicht hilft, einfach hier im Forum nochmal nachfragen. So lernt man systematisch dazu.

Herzliche Grüße nach Ostwestfalen

Schorschel

----------


## znieha

Hallo Hutschi,

Sprüche sind auch mein Hobby.

Dein Spruch, den ich auch kannte, hat mich veranlasst, diese Frage in das Forum zu stellen.

Nochmals viele Grüße znieha

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber znieha od. Heinz?



> oder um einen exclusiven Club, wo das Abitur Pflicht ist ?


 im letzten Moment habe ich Schorschels Beitrag noch gelesen bevor ich hier angefangen habe zu schreiben und bin genau so seiner Meinung!
Ich persönlich habe keinen Abiturabschluß aber einen Meistertitel und der ist -meines Wissens- der Mittleren reife ebenbürtig aber verstehen tu ich auch nicht alles und auch nach mehrmaligem lesen nicht und doch kommt Hier und Da auch mal ein Aha-Effekt! Oder lasse es mir von Lieben Forum Nutzern telefonisch erklären!

Man darf kein Menschen unterschätzen, selbst der geringste hat starke Seiten an sich!
Mach es gut, Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,
vielleicht zum Thema noch dieses. In einem weiteren Forum, welches sich auch mit Prostatakrebs befasst, findet so gut wie keine Diskussion statt. Der gehaltvollste Schreiber in diesem Forum ist uns hier als Reinardo bekannt. Ab und an beteilige ich mich auch dort. Wenn ich aber das dortige Niveau bewerten soll, spiegelt es bestenfalls das eines Kaffeekränzchens wider. Als Beispiel diese *unendliche Geschichte*, welche inzwischen auf dem PN-Weg besser aufgehoben wäre!

Allen noch eine besinnliche Adventzeit
Heribert

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Helmut



> Ich persönlich habe keinen Abiturabschluß aber einen Meistertitel und der ist -meines Wissens- der Mittleren reife ebenbürtig....


Jetzt hast Du sogar tief gestapelt:

Hauptschulabschluss + abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung = Mittelschulabschluss
Hauptschulabschluss + abgeschlossene Meisterschule = Oberschulabschluss
Mit anderen Worten, Deine Ausbildung ist mit dem Fachabitur gleichgestellt!
Nach Deiner Ausbildung hättest Du Dich zum Ingenieur-Studium anmelden können.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harro

*Ein besseres Niveau

*Lieber Heribert, Reinhard hat mir gerade per E-Mail mitgeteilt, dass es seiner Frau nicht so gut geht. Er ist zur Zeit wieder in Berlin. Trotzdem mal *hier* wieder eine Kostprobe von seiner immer noch ungebrochenen Aktivität und seinem kritischen Urteilsvermögen.

*"Mut steht am Anfang des Handelns; Glück am Ende"
*(Demokrit)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Rückblende

*Hallo, znieha, Deine Begeisterung über dieses Forum hast Du mal *hier* zum Ausdruck gebracht. Warum Du nun heute Dich so äußerst:





> Handelt es sich hier um ein 
> 
> Prostata - Diskussionsforum
> 
> oder um einen exclusiven Club, wo das Abitur Pflicht ist ?


bleibt für mich ein Rätsel, noch dazu, wo Du auf unzählige Deiner Fragen vernünftige, leicht verständliche Antworten auch von mir bekommen hast. Deine zynische Bemerkung, ein Zitatensammler zu sein, fand ich auch nicht so überzeugend.

*"Hohe Bildung kann man dadurch beweisen, dass man die einfachsten Dinge auf einfache Art zu erläutern versteht"
*(Georg Bernhard Shaw)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## znieha

Hallo Hutschi,

das von Dir erwähnte Schreiben ist eines meiner ERSTEN gewesen.

Da wurde noch mit verständnisvollen Sätzen geschrieben.

Aber Du wirst mir doch sicherlich eingestehen müssen, dass es vielen Mitstreitern hauptsächlich darauf ankommt, die eigene Intelligenz zu
beweisen.
Das EINZIGE was uns alle noch verbindet:

IST DIE PROTATAKREBS - ERKRANKUNG !!

Das war meine letzte Stellungnahme in diesem Forum.

Heinz aus OWL

----------


## Harro

*Schade

*Hallo, Heinz *diese* Sätze waren doch wohl alle in gut verständlicher Sprache formuliert? Ich würde es sehr bedauern, wenn Du Dich wegen der vermeintlichen mit Profilneurose geschlagenen oder ihr Image pflegenden Forumsbenutzer von uns abwenden würdest. Bitte, schlafe noch mal darüber und lass uns nach Weihnachten wissen, wie Deine nächste Entscheidung aussieht.
Mal ohne Zitat

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Konrad

Hallo,

so etwa wie znieha sehe ich dies auch. Hatte schon mal geschrieben, dass nicht alle englich hier können.
Auch Hilfsarbeiter haben Prostatakrebs und einen PC.
Diese rein mit Fachbegriffen gespickten Beiträge und Diskusionen (Streitigkeiten) sollte diese Fachleute per e-mail austragen und den Betroffenen hier mit einfachen Erklärungen helfen. Hier lobe ich mal den Urologen FS, der meist versucht sich klar zu äußern.
Ehrlich, diese zu ausschweifenden Fachsimpeleien überlese ich, da sie zu unverständlich sind. Selbst mit mittlerer Reife komme ich nicht mit.

Ist aber ALLES kein Grund nicht mehr ins Forum reinzuschauen, obwohl ich auch kurz vor dieser Entscheidung war.

Also, hierbleiben und das mitnehmen, was einem zusagt.
Es gibt nur Ratschläge hier, helfen sollte die Medizin - wenn sie vermag -.

Frohe und gesunde Feiertage wünscht 

" Konrad "




> *Schade*
> 
> Hallo, Heinz *diese* Sätze waren doch wohl alle in gut verständlicher Sprache formuliert? Ich würde es sehr bedauern, wenn Du Dich wegen der vermeintlichen mit Profilneurose geschlagenen oder ihr Image pflegenden Forumsbenutzer von uns abwenden würdest. Bitte, schlafe noch mal darüber und lass uns nach Weihnachten wissen, wie Deine nächste Entscheidung aussieht.
> Mal ohne Zitat
> 
> Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Konrad,



> Konrad: dass nicht alle englich hier können.


 Auch ich kann kein Englisch so daß ich im Zusammengang alles verstehen oder lesen könnte aber da gibt es doch bei Google den Übersetzer rechts neben dem Page Rank "*>>"* das klickst Du an und kannst dann auswählen englische Webseite ins deutsche zu übersetzen mit einer Ausnahme, PDF-Dateien ist ein totales Kuttel Muttel und fast nicht lesbar!


> Konrad: Auch Hilfsarbeiter haben Prostatakrebs und einen PC.


 Unterschätze Hilfsarbeiter nicht, die können ganz schönen IQ vorweisen -ich verstehe- sie haben Hemmungen hier ihr Problem dar zu legen aber es gibt immer eine Möglichkeit über Andere zu kommunizieren die das dann ins Forum bringen! Ich wäre zur jeder Zeit bereit dem Jenigen auf jeden Fall zu helfen ob über E-Mail, telefonisch oder im persönlichem Gespräch, für mich ist das selbstverständlich und im Vertrauen!



> Ist aber ALLES kein Grund nicht mehr ins Forum reinzuschauen, obwohl ich auch kurz vor dieser Entscheidung war.


 Das möchte bestimmt keiner von uns im Forum und ich erst Recht nicht! Wenn ich mich betroffen fühle, halte ich mich ein wenig zurück oder lösche meinen Beitrag wieder wenn er missverstanden wurde!


> znieha; Heinz aus OWL


 Es macht keinen Sinn, sich zurück zu ziehen, dabei sein ist alles, mitlesen und versuchen zu verstehen, wenn nicht, gibt es immer welche die Dir es begreiflich zu machen OK!
Gruß. Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Vortrefflich

*Hallo, Helmut, ohne die Qualität Deiner sonstigen Beiträge zu schmälern, Dein obiger Beitrag zeugt von einer Altersweisheit, die sich wohl mancher erst noch zulegen muss.

*"Es gibt mehr Leute die kapitulieren, als solche die scheitern"
*(Henry Ford)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Konrad

Hallo,

meine persönliche Meinung ist:

1) WIR leben hier in Deutschland und sollten daher auch deutsch gebrauchen

2) wollte sicher nicht den " Hilfsarbeiter " beleidigen. Ich selbst kenne Hilfsarbeiter, die weniger Fehler schreiben als ich. Es gibt aber-  und das sind keine Einzelfälle -
auch Personen, die das Fachgequassel hier nicht verstehen (ich auch nicht immer).

3)wenn ich mal was nicht verstehe und es für mich wichtig sein sollte, werde ich mich gerne an Dich wenden






> Lieber Konrad,
> Auch ich kann kein Englisch so daß ich im Zusammengang alles verstehen oder lesen könnte aber da gibt es doch bei Google den Übersetzer rechts neben dem Page Rank "*>>"* das klickst Du an und kannst dann auswählen englische Webseite ins deutsche zu übersetzen mit einer Ausnahme, PDF-Dateien ist ein totales Kuttel Muttel und fast nicht lesbar!
> 
> 
>  Unterschätze Hilfsarbeiter nicht, die können ganz schönen IQ vorweisen -ich verstehe- sie haben Hemmungen hier ihr Problem dar zu legen aber es gibt immer eine Möglichkeit über Andere zu kommunizieren die das dann ins Forum bringen! Ich wäre zur jeder Zeit bereit dem Jenigen auf jeden Fall zu helfen ob über E-Mail, telefonisch oder im persönlichem Gespräch, für mich ist das selbstverständlich und im Vertrauen!
> Das möchte bestimmt keiner von uns im Forum und ich erst Recht nicht! Wenn ich mich betroffen fühle, halte ich mich ein wenig zurück oder lösche meinen Beitrag wieder wenn er missverstanden wurde! Es macht keinen Sinn, sich zurück zu ziehen, dabei sein ist alles, mitlesen und versuchen zu verstehen, wenn nicht, gibt es immer welche die Dir es begreiflich zu machen OK!
> Gruß. Helmut

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Konrad!

Du weißt, ich bin in vielen Dingen völlig Deiner Meinung, aber hier muss ich mich selbst zitieren (siehe unten). Deinen Ausdruck "Fachgequassel" finde ich nicht angebracht.

Herzliche Grüße in den Süden

Schorschel




> Lieber Heinz,
> 
> auch Abitur (oder sogar Studium) hilft nicht, wenn es hier um spezifische Themen geht. Daher kapiere auch ich - wie schon mehrfach geschrieben - des öfteren wenig bis nix.
> 
> Dennoch: Wir müssen denen dankbar sein, die viel von unserer Krankheit und dem ganzen Drumherum (von Zellstoffwechsel-Details über Diagnostik und Therapien bis hin zur Ernährung) verstehen und das dann hier einbringen. 
> 
> *Manche Sachverhalte sind halt verdammt kompliziert. Soll man deshalb hier nicht über sie schreiben?? Das kann doch nicht die Lösung sein, denn dann ginge dem Forum sehr viel Know-how verloren, und das kann niemand wollen. Das inhaltliche Niveau des Forums darf sich nicht danach richten, dass möglichst alle jeden Beitrag auf Anhieb verstehen. So sehe ich das zumindest...*
> 
> Mein Rat: Das lesen, was einen interessiert. Wenn's zu kompliziert ist, mal ein bisschen googlen oder bei Wikipedia nachschauen. Wenn das nicht hilft, einfach hier im Forum nochmal nachfragen. So lernt man systematisch dazu.
> ...

----------


## Harro

*Muttersprache

*Hallo, Konrad




> 1) WIR leben hier in Deutschland und sollten daher auch deutsch gebrauchen


es gibt aber auch in anderen Ländern hervorragende Fachleute, die zum Prostatakrebs etwas zu sagen haben. Deren Muttersprache könnte dann, wie von Helmut beispielhaft demonstriert per automatischer und hier unter Google abzurufender Technik in unsere deutsche Sprache umgewandelt werden. Ansonsten bedienen sich doch 99.5% der aktiven Forumsbenutzer ausschließlich der deutschen Sprache. Einige sehr aktive Forumsbenutzer haben in ihrer Freizeit, ähnlich den inzwischen über 200 SHG-Leitern, die in Deutschland ehrenamtlich Hilfestellung leisten, Texte aus meist englischen Originalen fürs Forum übersetzt. Das sollte man doch ab und zu auch mal würdigen und hier nicht übertrieben Kritik, worüber eigentlich, auch noch schriftlich publizieren.

*Je mehr wir lernen, desto mehr wissen wir.
Je mehr wir wissen, desto mehr vergessen wir.
Je mehr wir vergessen, desto weniger wissen wir.
Je weniger wir wissen, desto weniger vergessen wir.
Je weniger wir vergessen, desto mehr wissen wir.
Wozu lernen wir dann überhaupt.

*Spaß beiseite.

*"Erfolg ist so ziemlich das Letzte, was einem vergeben wird."
*(Truman Capote)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RalfDm

> Handelt es sich hier um ein Prostata-Diskussionsforum 
> oder um einen exclusiven Club, wo das Abitur Pflicht ist?


Hallo znieha und Konrad (der Du wohl ähnlicher Meinung bist wie znieha),

es sollte mich sehr überraschen, wenn irgendeiner der hier im Forum aktiven Männer mit Abitur während seiner Schulzeit etwas von Prostatakrebs, Androgenresistenz, DNA-Zytometrie, einem TKTL1-Enzym und was dergleichen hier bisweilen diskutierter Themen mehr sind gehört oder gar etwas darüber gelernt hat. Das was diesen Männern aber heute sicher zugute kommt ist, dass sie gelernt haben zu lernen. Diese Bereitschaft ist natürlich nicht auf Abiturienten beschränkt. 
Es ist natürlich jetzt eine subjektive Einschätzung, aber ich halte es für keinen Zufall, dass der Anteil von Ingenieuren bei den Aktiven - auch im Vorstand des BPS - wohl deutlich höher liegt, als es ihrem Anteil in der Bevölkerung entspricht. Ich glaube nicht, dass Ingenieure eine höhere PK-Inzidenz haben als andere deutsche Männer, und während ihres Studiums haben sie gewiss auch nichts über Medizin im Allgemeinen und den Prostatakrebs im Besonderen gelernt, aber auch sie haben gelernt zu lernen und dazuzulernen. 
Nun ist dies keine Fähigkeit, auf die Abiturienten, Ingenieure und andere Berufsgruppen, die sich vielleicht stärker als andere hier einbringen, ein Monopol innehaben, das sie gegenüber Nicht-Abiturienten und Nicht-Studierten verbissen verteidigen. Wohl jeder von uns hat mit seinen Kenntnissen zum Prostatakrebs und allem Darumherum bei Null angefangen. Bei mir ist das jetzt gerade acht Jahre her. Damals, Ende des Jahres 2000, war die Menge an laienverständlicher Information zum PK _sehr_ übersichtlich. Uwe Peters (er war auch Ingenieur) hatte kurz zuvor die KISP-Präsenz ins Leben gerufen und schrieb sich nun die Finger wund und den Frust von der Seele mit Texten, die - mit seinen Worten - "auch ein Handwerksmeister verstehen können" sollte. Es wurden im Laufe von vier Jahren ziemlich genau hundert Texte. 
Ich stieß Anfang des Jahres 2001 dazu, und weil ich im Beruf den Wert von Information kennen und zu würdigen gelernt hatte, brachte ich mich beim Sammeln und Bereitstellen von Information rund um den PK ein. Daraus entstand unter anderem der "Forumextrakt". Einige Erkrankte und ihre Angehörige holen sich dort immer wieder Information, andere schauen nie hinein.
Es sei an dieser Stelle hinzugefügt, dass Uwe Peters vor fünf Jahren, am 24.11.2003, starb. Ich hatte und habe die Ehre, auf seinen Wunsch hin die KISP-Präsenz fortzuführen. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich in Absprache mit Uwes Freund, Weggefährten und Leiter von Uwe Offenbacher SHG, Gerd Unterstenhöfer, Uwes Texte aus dem Netz genommen (sie liegen aber selbstverständlich noch auf meiner Festplatte). Sie waren in vielem nach heutigem Wissenstand nicht mehr haltbar. Uwe hatte, als er sie schrieb, noch nicht die Möglichkeiten, sich zu informieren, wie wir sie heute haben, dank Internet mit Wikipedia, BPS, KISP und vielen anderen einschlägigen Seiten.
Einige davon sind nun dummerweise in Englisch, zum Beispiel die Web-Seite des Prostate Cancer Research Institute (PCRI) in Los Angeles. Man kann sich auf den Standpunkt stellen - wie Konrad es tut - dass die Sprache in diesem Forum Deutsch ist (wer hat eigentlich, außer mir vor Jahren, schon einmal einen Beitrag auf Englisch oder einer anderen Fremdsprache geschrieben?) und dass es folglich (meine Interpretation) unschicklich sei, auf nicht-deutsche Artikel, Aufsätze und PK-relevante Information allgemein zu verweisen oder sie gar zu zitieren. Es wurde schon geschrieben, dass es nicht sein kann, solche Information allein deshalb zu ignorieren, weil manche Forumsbenutzer sie nicht verstehen. Gerade die PCRI _Insights_ enthalten Artikel von unschätzbarem Wert.
Sie zu übersetzen und dabei die Übersetzungen in ein lesbares Deutsch und in eine einigermaße adäquate optische Form zu bringen ist ein nicht unerheblicher Kraftakt, den wohl manch Einer, des es nocht nicht selbst gemacht hat, nicht recht ermessen kann. An dieser Übersetzung beispielsweise habe ich neun Monate gesessen, bei dieser war es ähnlich, und ich habe damals nebenbei viel englisches Fachvokabular dazugelernt.
Eine lose Gruppe Betroffener - Jürg, Schorschel, Hans-Jürgen Weth, JürgenS und RuStra aus Hamburg sowie meine Wenigkeit gehören zum Beispiel dazu - opfern gelegentlich einen nicht unerheblichen Teil ihrer Freizeit, um solche Information auch solchen Betroffenen und ihren Angehörigen nahezubringen, die - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - im Leben keine Gelegenheit hatten, die englische Sprache zu erlernen.
Was ich mit all diesem sagen will? 
Niemand kann erwarten, dass ihm alles, was er über seine Erkrankung wissen sollte, auf einem güldenen Tablette dargereicht wird. Aber ein silbernes ist es schon manchmal. Es muss nur die Bereitschaft da sein, sich an dem Dargereichten zu bedienen und sich nicht darüber zu beklagen, dass einem manches auf diesem Tablett nicht schmeckt.
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Forumsbenutzern - Betroffenen wie Angehörigen - frohe und stressfreie Feiertage und ein gutes 2009.

Ralf

----------


## knut.krueger

Danke Ralf! Das ist auch meine Meinung.

Und ich möchte noch die Motz-Gruppe, wie Norbert aus Paris, beim Namen nennen, die das Lernen nicht mehr schaffen oder wollen und dann zur eigenen inneren Rechtfertigung ihren Frust mit allgemeine Beschimpfungen wie Hilfswissenschaftler oder Hobbyurologen meinen los werden zu müssen.
Lernen muss man Wollen und ist unabhängig von der Schulbildung, wie uns Helmut2 immer wieder mit seinem hohen Spezialwissen um den PK zeigt.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Ralf,

Du bzw. Ihr braucht euch in keiner Weise rechtfertigen, was Du und deine Übersetzer...


> Eine lose Gruppe Betroffener - Jürg, Schorschel, Hans-Jürgen Weth, JürgenS und RuStra aus Hamburg sowie meine Wenigkeit gehören zum Beispiel dazu - opfern gelegentlich


 kann man nicht einmal als Mitgliedsbeitrag bezahlen und dafür habt Ihr großen Respekt für euer Arbeit!


> In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Forumsbenutzern - Betroffenen wie Angehörigen - frohe und stressfreie Feiertage und ein gutes 2009.


 Dem möchte ich von Herzen gerne anschließen!
Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Lieber Knut,



> Lernen muss man Wollen und ist unabhängig von der Schulbildung, wie uns Helmut2 immer wieder mit seinem hohen Spezialwissen um den PK zeigt.


 Bitte, ein solcher Lob möchte ich gerne zurück geben, denn ich habe noch so viel mir anzueignen denn -wie weiße Flecken auf der Weltkarte- so sieht es bei mir aus und da komme ich beim besten Willen nicht an Euch hin und gehe gerne im Windschatten hinter euch her! Danke!
Auch unsere Carola-Elke möchten wir über die Feiertagen -und nicht nur da- in Erinnerung behalten!
Herzliche Güße, Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Rückbesinnung*

Hallo, Ralf, es war sicher angebracht, dass Du Dich in diesen Thread auch noch eingeschaltet und noch einmal sehr deutlich gemacht hast, wie es ganz am Anfang um unser Wissen über Prostatakrebs bestellt war; nämlich bei fast Null Ahnung. Man kann nur hoffen, dass nun auch die wenigen Nörgler zu der Einsicht gelangt sind, dass dieses gewaltige Wissenspotential, was der BPS im Einklang mit Kisp präsentiert, nicht vom Himmel gefallen ist, sondern durch den immensen Fleiß vieler ehrenamtlicher Helfer zusammengetragen wurde. 




> Niemand kann erwarten, dass ihm alles, was er über seine Erkrankung wissen sollte, auf einem güldenen Tablette dargereicht wird. Aber ein silbernes ist es schon manchmal. Es muss nur die Bereitschaft da sein, sich an dem Dargereichten zu bedienen und sich nicht darüber zu beklagen, dass einem manches auf diesem Tablett nicht schmeckt.


Man muss wohl alle aktiven Forumsbenutzer von diesem mehr als durchsichtigen Vorwurf der Selbstbeweihräucherung frei sprechen.
Aus dem winterlichen Tirol, in dem ich mich seit Samstag mit meiner Frau aufhalte, sende ich allen Forumsbenutzern herzliche Grüße und wünsche allen weiterhin frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.

*Atheisten: Leute, die einen Glauben, den sie nicht haben, glühend verteidigen"*
(Ron Kitzfeld)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Konrad

Hallo,

für den Audruck Fachgequassel entschuldige ich mich hier , er war wohl etwas überzogen. Es mag meine derbe Ausdrucksweise sein.
Auch meinen Facharzt habe ich dies vorgehalten, nachdem ich mehrfach seine Worte hinterfragen musste und merkte, ( wohl aus zeitlichen Gründen ) das es ihn nervte.
Wenn man älter wird - bei mir ist das mal so - lernt man viel schwerer, das Merkvermögen leidet meist auch.
Selten haben Männer von 20 Prostataprobleme und kümmern sich logischer Weise einen Sch... darum.

Endergebnis für mich ist: 

Dieses Forum ist wirklich Spitze, ICH habe hier viel gelernt und mitgenommen für meine Gesundheit. Andere werden es nicht anders sehen. 

Meine Kritik soll nur ein Hinweis sein daran zu denken, zu schreiben, wie es die Mehrheit der Ahnungslosen wie ich, hier versteht.

ich weiß, ich werde nicht mehr gesund. Aber ich möchte lange krank bleiben.

In diesem Sinne: Alles Gute für die " Macher " und viele problemfreie Jahre für die Anderen.

----------


## Norbert52

Hallo lieber Knut,

da habe ich wohl einen Volltreffer gelandet - fühlst du dich denn so sehr ertappt.....?

Übrigens, wenn - dann bitte richtig zitieren: Ich schrieb Hobbymediziner - nicht Hilswissenschaftler oder Hobbyurologen. 

Gruss,

Norbert


Zitat:

Und ich möchte noch die Motz-Gruppe, wie Norbert aus Paris, beim Namen nennen, die das Lernen nicht mehr schaffen oder wollen und dann zur eigenen inneren Rechtfertigung ihren Frust mit allgemeine Beschimpfungen wie Hilfswissenschaftler oder Hobbyurologen meinen los werden zu müssen.
Lernen muss man Wollen und ist unabhängig von der Schulbildung, wie uns Helmut2 immer wieder mit seinem hohen Spezialwissen um den PK zeigt.

Gruß Knut.ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />[/quote]

----------


## Norbert52

Lieber Knut,

entschuldige bitte - aber kläre mich (oder uns) doch bitte kurz auf: Was meinst du denn mit "Lernen muss man wollen... und ist unabhängig von der Schulbildung, wie uns Helmut2 immer wieder....etc... wenn ich Helmut's 2 Beiträge lese dann glaube ich schon, dass er eine Schulbildung - und vielleicht noch viel mehr (!) hat.Das hat der Helmut2 nun wirklich nicht verdient.

Gruss,

Norbert

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Norbert,

wir haben Weihnachten, und ich wünsche Dir noch weiterhin ein friedvolles Fest sowie, lieber Norbert, ein noch friedvolleres und natürlich Heuschrecken armes 2009.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## znieha

Hallo Mitstreiter,

unbedingt muss ich noch zu diesem Thema schreiben.

Wie jeder feststellen kann, habe ich mit meinem ersten Schreiben voll in`s Wespennest gestochen; denn sonst hätte es sich nicht zu so einem langen Schriftwechsel hingezogen.

Ich bitte nochmal die Mitstreiter, die gern die " ERSTE GEIGE " spielen wollen, sich zu prüfen , und dann feststellen, sich zurückzunehmen kann oft hilfreicher sein.
Auf die Schulbildung zurückzukommen, habe ich mich nicht gemeint, sondern wollte das " in den Raum stellen" um wieder alles auf die normale Sprache zu bringen. In diesem Forum geht es nicht um eine Meisterschaft, sondern um eine schwerwiegende Erkrankung.
Ich wünsche allen Mitstreitern eine gute fachärztliche Betreuung ( wie diese mir vergönnt ist) und noch ein beschwerdefreies langes ..... Leben.
znieha aus OWL

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

unser Forum ist ein sehr breit gefächertes Forum und bietet jedem etwas. Außer Obszönitäten und Beleidigungen darf alles geschrieben werden und für alles finden sich Befürworter oder Ablehner. Für den Einen ist die Prostata das Überflüssigste auf der Welt und für den Anderen das Herz des Mannes.
Und diese Attraktivität, lieber Znieha, hat Dich nach selbstverordneter Forumsabstinenz bereits nach neun Tagen wieder schwach werden lassen, und es ist schön, dass sich jeder in seiner Meinung bestätigt finden kann, und wir nun in Eintracht das Alte Jahr verabschieden können. Ich wünsche allen Forumsfreunden, insbesondere den schwerer Betroffenen, ein Gutes Neues Jahr und hoffe im Neuen Jahr wieder auf lebhafte und fruchtbare Diskussionen. 

Knut.

----------


## Norbert52

Lieber Knut,

danke; auch für dich ein gutes Jahr 2009 - das wünsche ich uns allen hier.

@ Znieha:

Du hast völlig recht - fühle mich für meinen Teil schuldig, sorry!

Gruss,

Norbert

----------


## monikamai

Hallo znieha,ich finde einfach toll,wie du in ein Wespennest gestochen hast.Wir sind doch alle krank oder wenigstens Angehörige!Es ist erschreckend wieviele "Fachkräfte "wir im Forum haben---einige sind ja für jedes Thema gut und geben ihre 
Fachberichte für Ärzte ins Net.Jeder weiss es besser,tadelt den einen oder andern!
Bei einigen habe ich leider den Eindruck,sie leben nur noch mit ihrer Krankheit----wer kränker als ich????Ein Leben mit dem Krebs ist nicht einfach aber muss sich nur noch alles darum drehen?Und jeder weis alles besser und Leute die nicht sofort alles verstehen,weil sie vielleicht noch nicht solange betroffen sind,werden als doof abgestempelt.
Warum bist du nur Gast????Melde dich an un stelle Euer Profil ein.Dann können wir besser in Kontakt kommen.
Alles Gute,
Monikamai

----------


## Harro

*Welche Geistesblitze !!

*Hierfür lohnt es sich wirklich nicht, auch noch einen einzigen Funken gesunden Menschenverstand einzubringen.


*"Humor ist der Regenschirm der Weisheit"
*(Erich Kästner)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HerriS

Liebe Mitstreiter,
dass dieses Thema so breit aufgefächert bereits auf vier Seiten angereichert wurde, ist für mich ein Indiz dafür, dass wir Männer Nebenschauplätze brauchen, um unsere Ängste bzgl. unserer Krankheit anderweitig auszuleben. 

Hier im Forum haben wir eine "Zufluchtstätte" für alle, die mit dem PCA zu kämpfen haben. Vom "Wenigdeutschverstehenden Migranten" bis zum "Akademiker". Ich würde mir wünschen, wenn wir als eine Gemeinschaft agieren würden, die auf eine mündige Nachfrage wegen Nichtverstehens mit einer mündigen Antwort des Erklärens reagieren würde, was z. T. bereits passiert.

Ein empfindliches Reagieren auf einen für den Betroffenen nichtzuverstehenden Beitrag ist meiner Meinung nach im Forum fehl am Platz. Wir sind doch alle alt genug, um unsere Bedürfnisse nach Aufklärung  angemessen zu äußern.

Wohlan denn, lasst uns einer mündigen "Gesprächskultur" Rechnung tragen.

Liebe Grüße zum Jahresanfang
HerriS

----------


## spertel

Hallo Heinz aus Bielefeld, oder Znieha !

Ich bedaure auch außerordentlich, dass Du Dich (und auch Dein Profil) entfernt hast.
Gerade Dein Verlauf, die sicher schon erfolgte Strahlentherapie und deren Ergebnis hätten mich, und sicher auch andere, brennend interessiert.
Vielleicht gehst Du noch einmal in Dich und kommst zur Erkenntnis, dass bei allem Ärger auch Deine Erfahrungen und Erkenntnisse für andere von Nutzen sein könnten.

Mich würde Dein Wiedereintritt hier ins Forum jedenfalls sehr freuen.

Alles beste für Dich

Reinhard

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe dieses plaudern gar nicht so registriert, habe gar keine Zeit dafür, möcht aber bitten, zwischen Konrad und Konrad zu unterscheiden. 

Gruß Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Deine Befürchtungen, lieber Konrad, sind unbegründet, denn Dein Schreibstil ist unverwechselbar. Da die Plauderei in diesem Thread nicht Dein Wohlwollen gefunden hat, habe ich nachstehend sicherlich etwas,  dass Dich interessiert, und zwar hat Karola heute im Garten eine Rarität, halb Orange und halb Pampelmuse, entdeckt.





Die Natur- nicht nur beim PCa- hält immer Überraschungen bereit.
Zum Geburtstag auch von mir noch nachträglich- ich bin erst seit gestern zurück- alles Gute und weiterhin das glückliche Händchen für die richtige Therapie.

Herzliche Grüße aus Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Knut,

ich habe weniger den Schreibstil gemeint, ein ordentlicher braucht Zeit und mehr Schreiberei, als die Antworten. Als ob diese für mich bestimmt wären.

Ja die Natur und evtl. die Bestäubung, die Insekten der Wind macht es. 

Danke für die Grüße und auch an deine liebe Karola, alles Gute.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Konrad

> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> ich habe dieses plaudern gar nicht so registriert, habe gar keine Zeit dafür, möcht aber bitten, zwischen Konrad und Konrad zu unterscheiden. 
> 
> Gruß Konrad


Hallo,

wenn jemand unter HansiB registriert ist und Konrad sein Name ist, darf man sich über Verwechslungen nicht zu arg wundern.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Hutschi,
> 
> Sprüche sind auch mein Hobby.
> 
> Dein Spruch, den ich auch kannte, hat mich veranlasst, diese Frage in das Forum zu stellen.
> 
> Nochmals viele Grüße znieha


hallo znieha, das mit konrad und hansi sehe ich auch so. groß- und kleinschreibung sowie rechtschreibung wäre für mich auch kein thema, wird in chats viel gemacht. was mich interessiert ist, welchen spruch von hutschi du meinst, da gibt es viele. vg dieter.

----------


## Harro

*Spruch oder Zitat

*Hallo, Dieter, um Heinz Mühe zu ersparen, lasse ich den in Rede stehenden Spruch selbst wieder aufleben:




> *"Das Streben nach Vollkommenheit macht manchen Menschen unerträglich"
> *(Pearl S. Buck)
> 
> P.S.: Gilt ausdrücklich nicht für anwesende Forumsbenutzer und auch nicht für den Abiturienten.
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


*"Denken heißt werden. Sei deshalb äußerst vorsichtig bei dem, was du denkst"
*(Sri Chinmoy, indischer Philosoph)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter und Harald,

eine Antwort von Znieha wird es nicht geben, da er sich vom Forum abgemeldet hat.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Abmeldung

*Lieber Knut, am 26.12.2008 war znieha auch schon abgemeldet, hat aber in der Funktion als Gast weiter schreiben können. Diese Situation hattest Du doch vorübergehend auch einmal. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er den Status so lange beibehalten kann, bis er Holger bzw. Ralf das endgültige Signal gibt.

*"Wenn Gott lange schweigt, dann will er reden"
*(Gertrud von Le Fort, deutsche Dichterin)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Harald,

als Gast wird man nach der Abmeldung geführt, damit die früher geschriebenen Beiträge nicht gelöscht werden. Die Funktionen, die einem als Forumsmitglied zustehen, sind aber gesperrt und dazu gehört auch das Schreiben. Ich habe mich wieder neu anmelden müssen, um antworten zu können, und es gibt auch keine Zuordnung meiner alten Beiträge zu der neuen Anmeldung.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Heinz 40

Hallo,

kann mir jemand das Zitat von Hutschi : 

"Das Streben nach Vollkommenheit macht manchen Menschen unerträglich"

erklären?

Ist der Spruch überhaupt für so ein Forum geeignet?

Allen schöne Grüße Heinz 40

----------


## Harro

*Deutung eines Zitates

*Hallo, Heinz, schön, dass Du dich auch mit Zitaten beschäftigst oder zumindest das obige Zitat aufmerksam zur Kenntnis genommen hast. Eine Erklärung für diese Aussage von der berühmten Pearl S. Buck ist eigentlich leicht möglich, wenn man die Worte genau liest. Ich würde das so verstehen: Wenn jemand immer wieder versucht, überall der beste und unfehlbarste Mensch zu sein, dann kann er anderen Menschen irgendwann nicht nur unsympathisch werden, sondern sogar auf die Nerven gehen. Warum soll es so einen Besserwisser z. B. nicht auch unter den Forumsbenutzern geben. Immerhin zählen mittlerweile fast 4000 Personen zu den registrierten Benutzern, und das sind ja auch die, die hier selbst aktiv werden können. Hier noch ein Zitat aus der gleichen Feder:

*"Die Hoffnung aufzugeben bedeutet, nach der Gegenwart auch die Zukunft preis zugeben"
*(Pearl S. Buck)

P.S.: Übrigens müssen meine Zitate nicht immer in einem Zusammenhang
        zu dem stehen, was vorher geschrieben wurde.

Auch das noch:

*Die großen Tugenden machen einen Menschen bewundernswert...
die kleinen Fehler machen ihn liebenswert...*

*Pearl S. Buck*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HorstK

> "Wenn jemand immer wieder versucht, überall der beste und unfehlbarste Mensch zu sein, dann kann er anderen Menschen irgendwann nicht nur unsympathisch werden, sondern sogar auf die Nerven gehen. Warum soll es so einen Besserwisser z. B. nicht auch unter den Forumsbenutzern geben."


Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung!


Gute Besserung,
Horst

----------


## Harro

*Zitatenentdecker 

*Hallo, Heinz, hier hast Du ein aktuelles Beispiel, wie man immer noch eines draufsetzen muss: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...48&postcount=9

Hier  ist noch ein Beispiel: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5&postcount=35

*Wenn du einen Würdigen siehst, dann trachte ihm nachzueifern. Wenn Du einen Unwürdigen siehst, dann prüfe dich in deinem Innern"
*(Konfuzius)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Noch ein Versuch

*Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung!

HorstK, es ist lange her, als ich mal versucht habe, mit Dir Frieden zu schließen. Du hast die Gelegenheit damals verstreichen lassen. Es gibt für mich keinen Grund nach den jüngsten Abläufen, dieses Experiment zu wiederholen. Das könnte wohl nur noch rückwärts aus Deiner Richtung kommen. Deine obige Bemerkung trifft am heutigen Tage mit Sicherheit den falschen Adressaten. Es sei Dir verziehen. Als unter dem Sternzeichen Krebs geborener mag ich manchmal mimosenhaft empfindlich reagieren. Du aber verschwendest Dein Pulver an der falschen Stelle, weil ich im Gegensatz zu Dir noch nie nachtragend war. Jetzt habe ich das mal ohne PN ausgeplaudert, weil es jeder lesen darf. 

*"Fehler - Erfahrung - Erkennen - Verändern*
*Fehler werden gemacht, damit danach eine Erfahrung stattfindet und aus dieser wiederum das Erkennen stattfindet und dadurch eine Veränderung vorgenommen wird"
*(Konfuzius)

Hutschi

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Heinz,
das Problem kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Als ich noch als Leiter in einer Bank tätig war, war ich immer bemüht, für meine Kunden alles vollkommen richtig zu machen. Das hat mir manchmal bei den Kollegen den Ruf eines Strebers eingebracht. DAS war UNERTRÄGLICH. Und genauso ist es manchmal mit den verschiedenen Meinungen von Forumsmitgliedern.
Horst a

----------


## Heinz 40

Hallo,

Warum sind verschiedene Beiträge gelöscht?

Heinz 40

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Heinz,
jeder, der hier schreibt ist in der Lage, sich durch Löschen seines Beitrages zu korrigieren. Manschmal greift die Forumadministration durch Löschen von Beiträgen ein, wenn User gegen die im Forum angesagte Netikette verstoßen.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## RalfDm

> Warum sind verschiedene Beiträge gelöscht?


Weil es nur Gezänk war, für das wir dieses Forum nicht eingerichtet haben und nicht betreiben.

Ralf

----------


## Harro

*Ein letzter Beitrag an dieser Stelle*

*NEID und MISSGUNST sind nicht meine Welt*

*"Erfolg ist so ziemlich das letzte, was einem vergeben wird"*
(Truman Capote)

----------

